# 1 to 3" for east central ohio- am I dreaming???



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

Just looked on the NWS link on accuweather- says that east central ohio to get 1 to 3" today, possible additional 1" tonight- I think our area is the "Sahara Desert " in snowfall
totals , in the state of Ohio !!!! 'Ol Blue is itching to make some cash !!!


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes your dreaming. Just kidding I'm so tired of listening to the weater forecast. They have not been right all winter. Good luck hope you get some snow to push around.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Just got back in from doing the residentials. Had some dinner and I am getting ready to go do the commercial properties now. We had 3 inches here.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Nov 12, 2006)

*East central Ohio snow...*

we ended up with about 2.5 inches of snow - got all of my accounts except the P.O. in my home town- the gov't changed the contract to 3 inches , instead of 2 inches of snow as the min. to plow- it will be a mess later this week- I used to plow , sometimes not billing them, as I was concerned about the elderly people in my town, but I got to thinking- what has the government done for me lately ??? they surely don't cut anybody ANY slack on thier taxes, so why should I give them charity ??? if they can't afford 25 bucks to clear a SMALL parking lot then this country is in sad shape !!!! Anyone else plow for the USPS ??? If so, how is your contract set up ??? 'Rude Dog


----------

